
Bjorn’s Corner: ET302 crash report, the first analysis - Xixi
https://leehamnews.com/2019/04/05/bjorns-corner-et302-crash-report-the-first-analysis/#more-29839
======
cmurf
This answers a couple of significant questions: why reenable autotrim? They
needed the help to nose up, they couldn't hand trim.

Why only use tiny nose up correction? The high airspeed would make the plane
very sensitive to small changes in trim. They knew to make no erratic changes.
This worked. It was working. They had no idea MCAS followup would be so
violently aggressive that it would send them to the ceiling, and pitch the
airplane beyond recovery in a matter of seconds.

Flat out MCAS, accepting a ridiculous ~75° angle of attack as valid, and
corrected with a ridiculous amount of nose down without any respect to the
aircraft already exceeding Vmo, is what killed them and everyone on board.

The pilots are heros. They did what the emergency AD says. When that failed,
they improvised based on experience and training, and fought for everyone
lives.

